# I PASSED!!! (CHSPE)



## Despised_0515 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry about the thread but I'm just shaking with excitement, guys!
I went from almost never showing up to school like a fool to not even being able to function in a school environment (anxiety and depression) then all these other failed alternative education things and I really felt like I've let my dad down especially through all of it. I was far too behind to get my act together in my senior year and every teacher made me kinda shy away from previously taking the CHSPE saying things like "It's every subject, not just math and english" and "It's only for like the top ??% of students" and other dumb stuff. I finally checked it out for myself before it was too late, talked to my dad about it, bought a study book, asked my math teacher for help (as it'd been a while since I'd done math), and paid for the test date just on time.

Upon finally taking the test, it wasn't as hard as I'd anticipated but I was still a little bummed about how fast I did my writing assignment with only 30 minutes left. I always feel like I could always just barely miss a test by one question.

During the wait between taking the test and seeing the results online today, I felt like a loser saying I don't know whether I'm done with high school or not. Now, even though I didn't go about it the conventional way, I'm proud to say I did it. I finally did it.



I know it's a bit much to get so excited over something like graduating but I feel like I finally lived up to what my dad had hoped for. Community college planning starts ASAP!





Any other experiences of triumph you would care to share?


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 22, 2010)

that great man, use it as motivation for next time. for me i started uni(college) this year and got my first semester results, i thought id fail close to all but passed and got an overall score of 4.5/7. so for me its motivation to apply myself


----------



## Bananalyze (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice dude! 

I'm in a similar situation and I just registered for the CHSPE test. I just want to get this crap over with.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 22, 2010)

@Tekkadon_D: Definitely man! I slacked off too much in high school for stupid reasons and from day 1 in community college, I'm hitting the ground running and not letting anything get between my studies.

@Bananalyze: Just remember, you can never study too much. It makes it feel like that much more of a breeze once you finally take the test. There's no such thing as being "too prepared". Best of luck man!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 22, 2010)

I always hated those "essay" parts of tests.

Congrats though.


----------



## matt397 (Jul 22, 2010)

Good for you man. Its always nice to be in an academic situation like that an end up being happily surprised at the results. I recently took the 1st level of schooling for carpentry (mandated for any registered apprentice), I had put it off for way too long. Suppose to take in the 1st term of apprenticeship an Im now a 4th term, who the hell is gonna turn down 27 an hour so they can sit on unemployment an go to school ?! So I finally go, realize that only certain aspects were going to be difficult, buckled down an finished the course, thought I was going to fail cause of the welding course (yeah I know, carpenters taking a welding course ? ) an wouldnt you know it I got about 89 % across the board. Just goes to show you'll never succeed unless you try. 
Or as my home boy Ice Cube would say " 'Cause when it's sink or swim
You got to think to win, Sucka ! "


----------

